# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  تبریک! انتشار نسخه ی Yii 2 به صورت RC با امکانات باور نکردنی

## salehforum

امروز، 28 سپتامبر 2014 و در تاریخ 6 مهرماه 1393، نسخه ی دوم فریک ورک Yii به صورت RC منتشر شد و بالاخره به انتظارها پایان داد.
اطلاعات این نسخه و امکانات اون رو میتونید در این لینک مشاهده کنید.

لطفا نظراتتون رو در موردش بیان کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## ama-amir

نسخه rc چقدر با نسخه نهایی فرق داره؟

----------


## salehforum

نسخه ی rc نسخه ی کاندید انتشار هست که معمولا یکی دو هفته بعدش نسخه ی نهایی منتشر میشه، این نسخه هم تقریبا نهایی به حساب میاد، تفاوتش با نسخه ی نهایی فقط در یک سری میرور باگ و غیره هست.
خود yii گفته میتونید با خیال راحت ازش استفاده کنید الان

----------


## desatir7316

سلام و تبريك
ممنون از خبر كاملا مسرت بخشتون  :لبخند: 
مي گم يه چكيده جم و جور از امكانات باور نكردنيش به زبان شيرين پارسي اينجا ميورديد بد نبود
من كه اون پيج كه داديد رو فقط اسكرول كردم و اصلا ازش نخوندم، فك مي كنم خيلي ها شبيه من باشن

----------


## MMSHFE

همین الان داشتم با Alexander Makarov صحبت میکردم گفت که نسخه نهایی و Stable یکشنبه یا دوشنبه همین هفته منتشر میشه. خواستم اولین نفری باشم که خبر میدم.

----------


## desatir7316

:تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
فك كنم منم اولين نفري هستم كه دارم از اينجا مي خونم
ممنون

----------


## under22

ببخشید نمیخام تو ذوقتون بزنم ولی تو گیپ آپ تو رود مپ ورژن 2 زده بود 2 هفته بعد از RC که تقریبا همین دوشنبه یا یکشنبه
پس من اولین نفری بودم فهمیدم  :قهقهه: 
شوخی کردم  :لبخند:

----------


## engmmrj

> همین الان داشتم با Alexander Makarov صحبت میکردم گفت که نسخه نهایی و Stable یکشنبه یا دوشنبه همین هفته منتشر میشه. خواستم اولین نفری باشم که خبر میدم.


آیدی شو بدید ماهم باهاش گپ بزنیم  :لبخند:

----------


## Tarragon

یعنی از هفته آینده می شه دیگه از Yii 2 برای محصولاتمون استفاده کنیم؟!
کسی  آموزشی از Yii2 داره؟! بجز مستنداتش ؟! یعنی در قالب پروژه جلو بره.

----------


## MMSHFE

> ببخشید نمیخام تو ذوقتون بزنم ولی تو گیپ آپ تو رود مپ ورژن 2 زده بود 2 هفته بعد از RC که تقریبا همین دوشنبه یا یکشنبه
> پس من اولین نفری بودم فهمیدم 
> شوخی کردم


بله من هم خبرش رو خونده بودم ولی خیلی وقتها پیش اومده که بین RC تا Final Release بخاطر یکسری خطاهای پیش بینی نشده (مثل همین مشکل اخیر کامپوزر) وقفه طولانی افتاده و بخاطر همین از الکساندر پرسیدم که مطمئن بشم. بهرحال خبر خیلی خوبی بود.

----------


## MMSHFE

یه کتاب براش مارک نوشته و انتشارات PACKT هم چاپ کرده ولی هنوز برای ایران در دسترس نیست (از سایت آمازون میشه خرید با حساب PayPal و...). دیشب پیام گذاشتم براش قول داده یک نسخه رو در اختیارم بگذاره که ترجمه کنم و بصورت فیلم آموزشی فارسی تبدیل بشه ولی فعلاً میشه با همون مستندات Yii2Doc کار کرد که از کوئیانگ گرفتم و به زودی نسخه فارسی اون رو توی سایت yii-fa.ir قرار میدم. طی توافقاتی که انجام شد قراره yii-fa.ir توی سایت رسمی Yii بعنوان مرجع مستندات فارسی این فریمورک معرفی بشه و من هم در فهرست Contributorها قرار بگیرم. یک نکته جالب هم که برای اولین بار اتفاق افتاده این بوده که پکیج فارسی خودم رو برای ماکارف آپلود کردم و قرار شده پکیج فارسی با زیرنویس انگلیسی در کشورهای دیگه به فروش برسه که در نوع خودش کاری هست که تا حالا انجام نشده و ازنظر اعتباری برای ایران خیلی میتونه خوب باشه چون ثابت میکنه همیشه هم ما مصرف کننده پکیجهای خارجی نیستیم و خودمون هم میتونیم تولید و صدور داشته باشیم. قرار شده حدود 75٪ درآمد پکیجها تبدیل به ریال و بعنوان ارز وارد کشورمون بشه (حساب خودم  :چشمک: )

----------


## kazemimorteza

> ازنظر اعتباری برای ایران خیلی میتونه خوب باشه چون ثابت میکنه همیشه هم ما مصرف کننده پکیجهای خارجی نیستیم و خودمون هم میتونیم تولید و صدور داشته باشیم


بسیار عالی. تبریک . :بوس:  :قلب:

----------


## ***BiDaK***

https://www.safaribooksonline.com/li...9781783981885/

----------


## mohsen_31369

قسمت guide و قسمت doc  فریم ورک به خوبی نحوه کار yii2 رو توضیح دادند. من خودم تا چند وقت دیگه یک فروشگاهی که با yii2 کار کردم رو بالا میارم

----------


## desatir7316

یه سوال در مورد css framework استفاده شده توی yii2
چرا نیومدن به جای bootstrap از یه چیزی مثل  foundation استفاده کنن که واسه سایت های راست چین هم بهتر باشه
درسته خود boostrap رو بعضی ها اومدن راست چین کردن ولی چیزی که توی foundation هست برای خودش هست و به عنوان پلاگین بعضا نامطمئن ارائه نشده

----------


## desatir7316

> ..... قرار شده پکیج فارسی با زیرنویس انگلیسی در کشورهای دیگه به فروش برسه که در نوع خودش کاری هست که تا حالا انجام نشده و ازنظر اعتباری برای ایران خیلی میتونه خوب باشه


 یه سوال از روی کنکجاوی
کشور های مقصد کدوما هستن که مشتاق خرید این پکیج ها به زبون فارسی می تونن باشن؟ بیشتر کشورهایی هستن که زبونشون به فارسی نزدیک باشه مثل افغانستان و ... 
در ضمن خود نگاه کردن به کد ها به اندازه کافی توی فیلم های آموزشی حواس می خواد و بعضی وقت ها آدم میاد قسمت هایی از یه فیلم رو چند بار نگاه می کنه، چه برسه به اینکه بخود زیرنویسشم بخونه، خیلی وقت ها هم ترجمه ما با زبون عامیانه انگیلیسی خیلی فرق داره. از توی آموزش های  real english conversation  یا  effortless english کاملا مشخصه این مسئله یا چرا راه دور بریم، از توی این همه فیلم زبان اصلی این مسئله به چشم میاد ( البته این موضوع ترجمه بیشتر برای کشورهایی هست که زبون مادریشون انگلیسی هست)

----------


## MMSHFE

مسئله اصلی اینه که برای yii و کلا ًفریمورکها فیلم آموزشی پروژه ای خیلی کمیابه و برای مثال درمورد yii فقط یک مجموعه که packt درست کرده وجود داره که کیفیتش تعریفی نداره. خیلی از آموزشها هست که با زیرنویس ارائه میشه و امروزه خیلی مرسوم شده مثل خود سایت لیندا و امثال اون. کشورهای مقصد هم در مرحله اول استرالیا و کانادا و روسیه درنظر گرفته شدن برای ترجمه و زیرنویس کردن فیلمها. وقتی آموزش زبان اصلی یا زبان مادری در دسترس نیست مجبوریم با زیرنویس و نسخه زبانهای خارجی بسازیم و الان این اتفاق برای کشورهای دیگه افتاده و مجبورن از نسخه فارسی استفاده کنن. باید تلاش کنیم مجموعه های با کیفیت و کاربردی بسازیم تا بیشتر مجبور بشن بیان سمت مجموعه های فارسی. اینطوری ازنظر اقتصادی و سیاسی و فرهنگی خیلی به ایران کمک میشه.

----------


## MMSHFE

> یه سوال در مورد css framework استفاده شده توی yii2
> چرا نیومدن به جای bootstrap از یه چیزی مثل  foundation استفاده کنن که واسه سایت های راست چین هم بهتر باشه
> درسته خود boostrap رو بعضی ها اومدن راست چین کردن ولی چیزی که توی foundation هست برای خودش هست و به عنوان پلاگین بعضا نامطمئن ارائه نشده


foundation در مقابل بوت استرپ مثل کد ایگنایتر در مقابل زند فریمورکه. ضمنا ًنسخه فارسی بوت استرپ که آقای زراسوند توی webdesignermag.ir معرفی کردن هیچ مشکلی نداره و حتی جاوا اسکریپتهاش هم اصلاح شده.

----------


## desatir7316

> خیلی از آموزشها هست که با زیرنویس ارائه میشه و امروزه خیلی مرسوم شده مثل خود سایت لیندا و امثال اون.


نمی خوام خدایی نکرده بگم کار بی ارزشی هست، اتفاقان خیلی هم کار خوبیه، حتی اگه کار تیمی بود و من خودم فرصت داشتم ، مطمئنا جز اولین کسایی بودم که توی این کار مشارکت می کردم
ولی در مورد اون کشورها یه چیزی هم که هست اینه که زبان اصلی انگلیسی هست و زیرنویس به یه زبان غیر انگلیسی  و همه معمولا با زبان انگلیسی آشنایی دارن




> foundation در مقابل بوت استرپ مثل کد ایگنایتر در مقابل زند فریمورکه. ضمنا ًنسخه فارسی بوت استرپ که آقای زراسوند توی webdesignermag.ir معرفی کردن هیچ مشکلی نداره و حتی جاوا اسکریپتهاش هم اصلاح شده.


فک نمی کنم foundation انقد با bootstrap فاصله داشته باشه، خیلی وقتا دیده می شه این دوتا فریم ورک در مقابل هم قرار داده می شن و ضغف و قوت هاشون در برابر هم قرار می گیره
مگر اینکه شما یه مرجع معتبر برای این مقایسه معرفی کنید که این فاصله زیاد رو که ذکر کردید رو نشون بده

من قبلا یه نسخه از bootstrap rtl از روی git گرفته بودم، نمی دونم این هم همونه یا به طور رسمی از طرف سایت bootstrap معرفی شده؟

----------


## MMSHFE

> نمی خوام خدایی نکرده بگم کار بی ارزشی هست، اتفاقان خیلی هم کار خوبیه، حتی اگه کار تیمی بود و من خودم فرصت داشتم ، مطمئنا جز اولین کسایی بودم که توی این کار مشارکت می کردم
> ولی در مورد اون کشورها یه چیزی هم که هست اینه که زبان اصلی انگلیسی هست و زیرنویس به یه زبان غیر انگلیسی  و همه معمولا با زبان انگلیسی آشنایی دارن


اگه تلاش کنیم، میتونیم این دید که زبان اصلی برای مستندات همیشه باید انگلیسی باشه رو تغییر بدیم. فعلاً بعید بنظر میرسه ولی غیرممکن نیست. چرا نباید روزی رو تصور کنیم که برای بدست آوردن منابع غنی آموزشی، مردم کشورهای دیگه دنبال منابع فارسی بگردن و به این و اون واسه ترجمه یا زیرنویس کردنش پول بدن؟




> فک نمی کنم foundation انقد با bootstrap فاصله داشته باشه، خیلی وقتا دیده می شه این دوتا فریم ورک در مقابل هم قرار داده می شن و ضغف و قوت هاشون در برابر هم قرار می گیره
> مگر اینکه شما یه مرجع معتبر برای این مقایسه معرفی کنید که این فاصله زیاد رو که ذکر کردید رو نشون بده
> 
> من قبلا یه نسخه از bootstrap rtl از روی git گرفته بودم، نمی دونم این هم همونه یا به طور رسمی از طرف سایت bootstrap معرفی شده؟


بحث اختلاف این دو تا که کلاً شوخی بود و اصلاً ارتباطی به این تالار نداره و علت استفاده Yii هم گسترش و همه گیر بودن بوت استرپ بوده و مثل همیشه به راحتی میشه تغییرش داد و از Foundation استفاده کرد و همین الان هم افزونه های مناسبی براش تولید شده ولی درمورد نسخه فارسی باید بگم که خیر اون نسخه گیت هاب ضعیفه و مشکلات خاصی داره و این نسخه که گفتم و در سایت webdesignermag.ir هست، با اینکه رسماً از طرف بوت استرپ معرفی نشده ولی در طی یک سالی که دارم باهاش کار میکنم و توی سایت نهاد و چند سایت دیگه استفاده کردیم ازش، مشکلی ندیدیم و حتی nic.ir هم از همین نسخه داره استفاده میکنه. بد نیست یه تست کنید نظرتون رو بگین.

----------


## desatir7316

> بد نیست یه تست کنید نظرتون رو بگین.


یه تم بوت استرپی قبلا برای yii گرفته بودم که که با استفاده از اون نسخه git که دانلود کرده بودم، فقط با جایگزینی فایل های bootstrap.min.css , bootstrap-responsive.min.css با نسخه های rtl خیلی راحت rtl شد ولی با استفاده از این نسخه که توی سایت http://www.webdesignermag.ir/ بود کلا بهم ریخت و یه دلیلشم فک کنم این بود که فایل bootstrap-responsive.min.css  داخل این نسخه نبود.

اگه می خواید این بحث رو حایی دیگه ادامه بدیم تا کاربران و دوستان به یه نتیجه جامع از bootstrap-rtl برسن و توی استفاده از yii2 هم می تونه براشون مفید باشه

----------


## MMSHFE

تنها مشکل این نسخه فایلهای مینیفای شده است. بجای نسخه min نسخه کامل رو بارگذاری کنید.

----------


## desatir7316

> تنها مشکل این نسخه فایلهای مینیفای شده است. بجای نسخه min نسخه کامل رو بارگذاری کنید.


نسخه min که با نسخه اصلی تفاوتی نداره و فقط حجم اون برای بارگذاری کم شده
اون فایل responsive هم اصلا داخلش نیست، چه به صورت min چه غیر از اون
البته با این تفاسیر ، بازم کاری رو که گفتید انجام دادم و نتیجه نداد

----------


## desatir7316

> درمورد yii فقط یک مجموعه که packt درست کرده وجود داره که کیفیتش تعریفی نداره.


لینک دانلود دارید؟  :چشمک:

----------


## MMSHFE

> نسخه min که با نسخه اصلی تفاوتی نداره و فقط حجم اون برای بارگذاری کم شده
> اون فایل responsive هم اصلا داخلش نیست، چه به صورت min چه غیر از اون
> البته با این تفاسیر ، بازم کاری رو که گفتید انجام دادم و نتیجه نداد


دوست عزیز، اولاً فایل responsive از بوت استرپ 3 حذف شده و ثانیاً فایل min و فایل اصلی فرقی ندارن ولی نرم افزاری که فایل رو Minify میکنه توی نسخه فارسی درست کار نکرده و فایل خراب شده و خطا داره. بخصوص توی فایلهای js این مشکل بوجود میاد و بهتره همون فایلهای کامل یعنی bootstrap.rtl.css و bootstrap.rtl.js و... رو استفاده کنید.

----------


## MMSHFE

> لینک دانلود دارید؟


خیر ولی توی خود سایت packtpub.com کلمه Yii رو جستجو کنید میاره و فقط یکی از عناوین هست که Video نوشته براش. یکی دو جلسه برای دمو گذاشته شده که ببینید چطوره.

----------


## hooman.pro

خیلی هم خبر های خوب و عالی بود.
پس یعنی پکیج بعدی استاد شهرکی می شود yii2 و به زودی استارت میخوره؟
البته میدونم که الان درگیر ضبط php پیشرفته هستید. راستی تمام نشد مراحل ضبط؟ ایشالله واسه آخر مهر آماده میشه؟

----------


## meysam1366

> یه کتاب براش مارک نوشته و انتشارات PACKT هم چاپ کرده ولی هنوز برای ایران در دسترس نیست (از سایت آمازون میشه خرید با حساب PayPal و...). دیشب پیام گذاشتم براش قول داده یک نسخه رو در اختیارم بگذاره که ترجمه کنم و بصورت فیلم آموزشی فارسی تبدیل بشه ولی فعلاً میشه با همون مستندات Yii2Doc کار کرد که از کوئیانگ گرفتم و به زودی نسخه فارسی اون رو توی سایت yii-fa.ir قرار میدم. طی توافقاتی که انجام شد قراره yii-fa.ir توی سایت رسمی Yii بعنوان مرجع مستندات فارسی این فریمورک معرفی بشه و من هم در فهرست Contributorها قرار بگیرم. یک نکته جالب هم که برای اولین بار اتفاق افتاده این بوده که پکیج فارسی خودم رو برای ماکارف آپلود کردم و قرار شده پکیج فارسی با زیرنویس انگلیسی در کشورهای دیگه به فروش برسه که در نوع خودش کاری هست که تا حالا انجام نشده و ازنظر اعتباری برای ایران خیلی میتونه خوب باشه چون ثابت میکنه همیشه هم ما مصرف کننده پکیجهای خارجی نیستیم و خودمون هم میتونیم تولید و صدور داشته باشیم. قرار شده حدود 75٪ درآمد پکیجها تبدیل به ریال و بعنوان ارز وارد کشورمون بشه (حساب خودم )


سلام مهندس

بی زحمت اگر یک نسخه از کتابشون رو دادن میشه به ما هم بدید ازش استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## engmmrj

*آموزش نصب فریمورک 2 Yii بصورت تصویری*

----------


## MMSHFE

Yii2 نسخه نهایی منتشر شد. اینم عیدی تیم توسعه یی واسه عید غدیر  :چشمک:  :تشویق:

----------


## moslem-visual

تبریک میگم دوستان - مدتها انتظار این نسخه رو کشیدیم!
منتها الان دو سه تا پروژه ی مهمی که قصد داشتم از 1.8 به 2.0 تبدیل کنم مرور کردم و بنظر نمیاد اصلا کار ساده باشه :/
بنظرتون یکم هنوز ریسک نداره شروع کردن استفاده از نسخه 2؟ چه توی wiki و چه خود API reference خیلی مسائل نگفته باقی مونده نسبت به 1...

----------


## rezaonline.net

> منتها الان دو سه تا پروژه ی مهمی که قصد داشتم از 1.8 به 2.0 تبدیل کنم مرور کردم و بنظر نمیاد اصلا کار ساده باشه :/


1.8 ?

@آقای شهرکی : 
به نظر من استفاده Yii از bootstrap کار درستی نیست و اصلا دموکراسی رعایت نشده  :لبخند گشاده!:  
به نظر من تعداد خیلی کمی از برنامه نویسان از این فریم ورک سمت کلاینت استفاده میکنن . لااقل چیزی که دیدم اینطور بوده .

من به شخصه از این حرکتش خوشم نیومد تا اطلاع ثانوی هم تحریمش میکنم  :شیطان:

----------


## hooman.pro

Yii 2.0 is finally coming, after more than three years of intensive development with almost 10,000 commits by over  300 authors! Thank you for your support and patience!
اینو تو سایت yii نوشته
جان؟؟!! مگه آشه که 300 تا نویسنده داره؟! هر کی دو تا نخود لوبیا انداخته باشه توش! خوب یکی منم توجیح کنه چه طور ممکنه؟ یعنی چی؟ یعنی هر کی یه گندی توش زده؟ خوب میزاشتن ما هم دو خط بنویسیم دلمون خوش باشه!!!
خدایی شاخ دارم در میارم!!!!!!!!

----------


## MRmoon

> Yii 2.0 is finally coming, after more than three years of intensive development with almost 10,000 commits by over  300 authors! Thank you for your support and patience!
> اینو تو سایت yii نوشته
> جان؟؟!! مگه آشه که 300 تا نویسنده داره؟! هر کی دو تا نخود لوبیا انداخته باشه توش! خوب یکی منم توجیح کنه چه طور ممکنه؟ یعنی چی؟ یعنی هر کی یه گندی توش زده؟ خوب میزاشتن ما هم دو خط بنویسیم دلمون خوش باشه!!!
> خدایی شاخ دارم در میارم!!!!!!!!


درود.

دوست عزیز پروژه ناسلامتی اوپن سورسه..!یه باگ پییدا می کردی.

مثلا شما میومدی یه باگ پیدا می کرد. اطلاع میدادی. بعد خودت میومدی اون باگ رو رفع می کردی یه pull request میدادی تو گیت هاب بعد اسمت تو changelog ثبت می شد. یا مثلا یه قابلیت کاربردی اضافه می کردی که خیلیا با اون موافق بودن.

اینجوری 300 تا نویسنده پیدا کرده.

*​محمد.*

----------


## arta.nasiri

کلا از صفر نوشته شده همین باعث میشه Upgrade از 1.1.15 به 2 خیلی سخت بشه ولی انصافا کلی تغییر کرده و کلی امکانات بدردبخور خوبی بهش اضافه شده

----------


## hooman.pro

> درود.
> 
> دوست عزیز پروژه ناسلامتی اوپن سورسه..!یه باگ پییدا می کردی.
> 
> مثلا شما میومدی یه باگ پیدا می کرد. اطلاع میدادی. بعد خودت میومدی اون باگ رو رفع می کردی یه pull request میدادی تو گیت هاب بعد اسمت تو changelog ثبت می شد. یا مثلا یه قابلیت کاربردی اضافه می کردی که خیلیا با اون موافق بودن.
> 
> اینجوری 300 تا نویسنده پیدا کرده.
> 
> *​محمد.*


آخه 300 خیلی زیاده؟! آدم فکر  میکنه  نمیشه  و خراب  کاری میشه آخرش :متعجب:

----------


## moslem-visual

> 1.8 ?
> 
> @آقای شهرکی : 
> به نظر من استفاده Yii از bootstrap کار درستی نیست و اصلا دموکراسی رعایت نشده  
> به نظر من تعداد خیلی کمی از برنامه نویسان از این فریم ورک سمت کلاینت استفاده میکنن . لااقل چیزی که دیدم اینطور بوده .
> 
> من به شخصه از این حرکتش خوشم نیومد تا اطلاع ثانوی هم تحریمش میکنم


مطمئنا 1.1.8 :)
استفاده از فریم ورک سلیقه ای هست و خیلی ها استفاده نمیکنن، اما در اینکه bootstrap محبوب ترین فریم ورک front-end هست شک نکنید.
در هر صورت yii اجباری برای استفاده ازش نداره پس تحریمش نکنید!

----------


## MMSHFE

> 1.8 ?
> 
> @آقای شهرکی : 
> به نظر من استفاده Yii از bootstrap کار درستی نیست و اصلا دموکراسی رعایت نشده  
> به نظر من تعداد خیلی کمی از برنامه نویسان از این فریم ورک سمت کلاینت استفاده میکنن . لااقل چیزی که دیدم اینطور بوده .
> 
> من به شخصه از این حرکتش خوشم نیومد تا اطلاع ثانوی هم تحریمش میکنم


والا من خودم هم فعلاً با نسخه 2 کار نمیکنم (البته بخاطر اینکه توی خیلی از هاستها PHP 5.4 نصب نیست نه بخاطر BS). حالا شما هم کوتاه بیا لااقل Bootstrap از BlueprintCSS که بهتره!  :چشمک:

----------


## MMSHFE

> آخه 300 خیلی زیاده؟! آدم فکر  میکنه  نمیشه  و خراب  کاری میشه آخرش


عزیز من اونا ایرانی نیستن که بگن «آشپز که دوتا شد آش یا شور میشه یا بی نمک». اگه 300,000 تا برنامه نویس هم یه جا جمع بشن، باید طبق یکسری استانداردها که قبل از شروع کار تیمی، نوشته شده کار کنن و درنهایت اسکریپتهای هر کسی که درج میشه، بعد از اثبات همخوانی با سایر کدها و ساختار استاندارد، توسط مدیر پروژه به نسخه Master منتقل میشه.

----------


## rezaonline.net

دوستان کسی پروژه جدید زده با Yii2
؟

تستی منظورم نیست .

----------


## engmmrj

هاستینگ ها بیشتر از php 5.3 پشتیبانی نمی کنند من فقط هاستینگ زیر رو پیدا کردم که از آخرین نسخه php پشتیبانی میکنه ، قیمت و کیفیت هاشم خوبه
http://www.host97.net/hostlinux/
از apc هم پشتیبانی میکنه !

----------


## hooman.pro

خیلی خوب میشه استاد اگر شما یه لطفی در حق جامعه برنامه نویسی ایران بکنید و تو برنامه هاتون بزارید که یه پکیج آموزش کار تیمی با git و svn و ... معایب و مزایای هر کدوم و راه اندازی سرور گیت و از این چیزا تولید کنید. اونوقت ایرانم به این سمت پیش میره  که از  1000 تا شدن  آشپز نترسه

----------

